
Tofu – Meaningful Code Editing - lemming
https://gregoor.github.io/tofu/
======
hinkley
If you are writing a code editor you need to watch coders other than yourself.

Enter adding new lines at the end of a line for instance. Have you never
broken a compound conditional into a nested block? How about line wrapping
three arguments because you’re about to add a fourth?

